# Help me out.



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Just got moved to a new firehouse that is, well, extremely slow. Figured with time on my hands I can maybe teach myself how to tie (spent plenty of $ at S.W. on flies anyways). Any advice for a very green newbie would be much appreciated, any beginner kits that you pros feel are good, books to read, other equipment to buy, etc. Where do I start?


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't get a kit.

You need:
rotary vise
at least one bobbin
good scissors
whip finisher

Then pick a fly you use the most and get all the materials for it. Find a good tutorial by searching on google. I don't have any books so I don't feel they are necessary.

Have fun and don't get a divorce.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Kits*

Ahh, tying!

Don't get a kit. You'll quickly find that they include poor quality materials (and many are made for Eastern markets with materials for flies that aren't too common out West).

Make a list of patterns you use most, and then find recipes for them online such as here on the forum's fly tying archive. Then buy the specific materials for the flies you use.

Get a decent vise. It doesn't have to be expensive, but you will probably want something with rotary capability pretty soon in the process. The Renzetti Traveler is a good one if it fits your budget. Then you'll need a few basic tools: A bobbin for thread, a bodkin pick, a whip finisher, good scissors with a fine point, and maybe a dubbing twister.

The easiest thing to do is tie a few w/ a buddy that knows how or take a beginner's class. After that it's all about practice. Books are most useful for patterns and recipes. Videos can be helpful too but I've never gone that route.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

A agree, kits are crap. A good vise, bobbin and scissors will really go a long ways on keeping the fly tying growing pains to a minimum.

A good vise will hold your hook securely while you work on your fly. I still find hooks in my socks from them flying out of my old crap vise.

A good bobbin will not cut your thread. There is nothing more frustrating than getting almost done with a fly and then your thread breaks and the whole things comes unraveled

A good pair of scissors allows you to cut the materials really tight and neat and with ease.

There are a ton of tutorials on the www. You tube has a ton of videos on patterns you could checkout. This website has some good tutorials as well.
http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox/index.cfm

Good luck and don't get too addicted.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

You guys are awesome  , hopefully I won't get a divorce- not married but I do have a live in g.f.
So Renzetti is a good brand? What are some that I should steer clear of? I did check out the fly archive and it looks great. Do you guys typically shop on-line, S.W. etc? Anyone know where I could sit in on a class in Salt Lake?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Renzetti is a great brand, the Traveler is an entry level rotary vise with lots of bang for the buck. Other good brands are Dyna King and Griffin. I tie on a Dyna King Barracuda and really like it, but it's a step up in price. The Griffin Montana Mongoose is another good one, similar in price to the Renzetti Traveler. 

I buy some of my stuff locally, and some online. It kind of depends what I'm after. Hackle for example is the sort of thing I really like to see in person to make sure I get a neck that I like. Standard materials can often be found for better deals online. I occasionally buy from SW, but I buy from my local pro shop as well to support places that really know thier stuff. Fish Tech is among my favorites in that regard.

I'm not aware of any classes, one just finished up in Bountiful last week but pro shops are a good place to call and inquire.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks, Fish Tech was in my old station area(how I miss it) Used to go in there quite a bit on-duty, really like that place. I appreciate your guys' help... I'm sure I'll have more questions if you don't mind, just thought of one, clamp or pedestal?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Thanks, Fish Tech was in my old station area(how I miss it) Used to go in there quite a bit on-duty, really like that place. I appreciate your guys' help... I'm sure I'll have more questions if you don't mind, just thought of one, clamp or pedestal?


I love fish tech. I always get the help I need when I go there, top notch staff. I live closer to S.W. than fish tech, but I go out of my way to get stuff there. They have better stuff and better customer service (sorry if I offended anyone who works at SW) When I need dubbing or thread I do hit S.W. up though. But I would rather go to a local fly shop.

I have the Renzetti Traveler vise. I had some crap one before this one. I have no desire to get anything else. I works great.

I would get a pedestal. But that is a personal preference. I like to be able to take my vise and set up on any table with out getting yelled out. Clamps make my vise too close to the edge of the table and it isn't comfortable for me. I like to have my vise a bit further back on the table.

I think fish tech offers fly tying classes. They are around 40 bucks. If you can find a class to participate in, it will really help with the learning curve.


----------



## cowboyfan (Sep 19, 2007)

I just started to tie my own flys. I didnt spend the money to get as good of vise as everyone is suggesting but I got a Dr slick tool kit that is awesome and a cabelas vise that was about 18 bucks and seems to be great, holds all my hooks very secure. I found a great online totorial that teaches you about everything and just write down the material list from a few flies at a time and head to sportsmans. http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytying/beginners/


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice from everyone, can't wait to get started.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I was talking to someone at the ISE show and he said that there were some community Fly Tying classes that were about to start somewhere in the SLC area.
Check with the school district to find out.
As far as a vice goes, I have a Thompson AA vice that I bought about 20 years ago.
It does everything that I need and it is very affordable.
I don't think that you need to pay a lot for your first vise.
You can get a better vice down the road if you need one.
I do agree with getting a pedestal though.


----------

